# D-Cell Substitute



## The Maestro (Aug 5, 2010)

I have an old 2 D-cell Rayovac Industrial that I'd like to repurpose into a high-voltage shadow-killer. The problem I have is I can't find any 3-AA battery holders. I want to put two in place of two D-cells so I can get 9V output. Anyone know where I can finder such a holder that fits in a D-cell form factor?


----------



## Swagg (Aug 5, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> I have an old 2 D-cell Rayovac Industrial that I'd like to repurpose into a high-voltage shadow-killer. The problem I have is I can't find any 3-AA battery holders. I want to put two in place of two D-cells so I can get 9V output. Anyone know where I can finder such a holder that fits in a D-cell form factor?



In my old Rayovacs I've been dropping in a ROP low bulb with 2 AW IMR 26500 cells and a PVC pipe sleeve to fill in the space in width, at the top of the pipe I build a little spacer so it makes good contact with the bulb holder and battery top. They work pretty good!


----------



## bao123 (Aug 5, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> I have an old 2 D-cell Rayovac Industrial that I'd like to repurpose into a high-voltage shadow-killer. The problem I have is I can't find any 3-AA battery holders. I want to put two in place of two D-cells so I can get 9V output. Anyone know where I can finder such a holder that fits in a D-cell form factor?



Search for "battery tray" on Kaidomain.com. They're cheap 3AA/D serial holders.


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 5, 2010)

bao123 said:


> Search for "battery tray" on Kaidomain.com. They're cheap 3AA/D serial holders.



I've used this with the ROP-low, and they should work fine for you; if you're pulling more than 1 amp through the trays, you're going to melt the host.

A good bulb for this would be the Mag 6D MagnumStar high-pressure-xenon bulb; it's rated at 233.5 lumens and shouldn't overheat anything.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 5, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244640

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267085

try these, you'll find what you looking for


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 5, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> I have an old 2 D-cell Rayovac Industrial that I'd like to repurpose into a high-voltage shadow-killer.



I use a ROP low with 2 x KD 32650 Li-ion cells which will give ~2 hours run time. It may not be the sort of thing you want to go with, just putting the idea out there.


----------



## The Maestro (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't want to build something with an exotic battery type. The reason I want to build this one is that my triple CR123A Maglite 2-C is ridiculous to maintain. The Rayovac will be able to pack the same punch, and though it may lack the throw a mag's got, 6 rechargeable AAs is a lot cheaper to maintain than some exotic super-battery that only ever comes in lithium.


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> I've used this with the ROP-low, and they should work fine for you; if you're pulling more than 1 amp through the trays, you're going to melt the host.
> 
> A good bulb for this would be the Mag 6D MagnumStar high-pressure-xenon bulb; it's rated at 233.5 lumens and shouldn't overheat anything.



Agreed. The Magnumstar xenon bulb is not hard to find. A local Ace Hardware has them for 2 bucks and change. Worth checking yours if you want to save a buck or three as this is a real budget mod.

You won't get close to the rated lumens. But, it's a bright and pleasant household light, in a comfortable package.:laughing:


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> I don't want to build something with an exotic battery type. The reason I want to build this one is that my triple CR123A Maglite 2-C is ridiculous to maintain. The Rayovac will be able to pack the same punch, and though it may lack the throw a mag's got, 6 rechargeable AAs is a lot cheaper to maintain than some exotic super-battery that only ever comes in lithium.



I figured as much.:laughing:


----------



## The Maestro (Aug 6, 2010)

bao123 said:


> Search for "battery tray" on Kaidomain.com. They're cheap 3AA/D serial holders.



Are those batteries in series or parallel in that tray?

EDIT: Review says it's in series, question answered. Thanks guys!


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> Are those batteries in series or parallel in that tray?



They're in series.

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2723


----------



## The Maestro (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations on 9V high-output bulbs?


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 6, 2010)

bao123 said:


> Agreed. The Magnumstar xenon bulb is not hard to find. A local Ace Hardware has them for 2 bucks and change. Worth checking yours if you want to save a buck or three as this is a real budget mod.
> 
> You won't get close to the rated lumens. But, it's a bright and pleasant household light, in a comfortable package.:laughing:



If he's using Eneloops, he'll get close.


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on 9V high-output bulbs?



*See post #4 and #8*.

For best results, use the Maglite Magnumstar *Xenon bulb for Maglite 6D* flashlights.

The Manufacturer Part# is: *LMSA601*.


Good Luck!


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> If he's using Eneloops, he'll get close.



The Rayovac Industrial 2D has a simple OP reflector and a plastic lens. :laughing:


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 6, 2010)

bao123 said:


> The Rayovac Industrial 2D has a simple OP reflector and a plastic lens. :laughing:



So does the stock Mag in which those bulbs are rated, though the simple reflector is smooth instead of texturized.

I use the 2D MagnumStar in the 2xAA Industrial. Great beam pattern.


----------



## bao123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> So does the stock Mag in which those bulbs are rated, though the simple reflector is smooth instead of texturized.
> 
> I use the 2D MagnumStar in the 2xAA Industrial. Great beam pattern.



They're rated with a nominal 9v power supply. Even in a stock mag with 6 D batteries and no additional contacts, they don't put out the rated lumens. With 6 Eneloops in those cheap trays in an otherwise old stock Rayovac Industrial, I wouldn't hope for more than 150 lumens OTF.

I do have one, too, recently dug up from a moving box. It's at least 10 years old. I don't remember when we got it, but we barely ever used it. Right now, I let the girls play with it using 2 Eneloops in adapters.:shrug:


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've found that the 5 cell xenon bulb will hold up well on 6 Nimh AAs, and gives higher output and a decent beam. It should keep you within about a 1 amp draw also.


----------



## swampgator (Aug 7, 2010)

The Maestro said:


> I don't want to build something with an exotic battery type. *The reason I want to build this one is that my triple CR123A Maglite 2-C is ridiculous to maintain.* The Rayovac will be able to pack the same punch, and though it may lack the throw a mag's got, 6 rechargeable AAs is a lot cheaper to maintain than some exotic super-battery that only ever comes in lithium.


 
Are you buying from Lighthound? CR123s are less than a $1.50 each. That's pretty close to brick and mortar Duracell D cell pricing.

I'd personally suggest 18650s. They're not that exotic anymore and you can find them from a variety of sources.


----------



## kaj (Aug 8, 2010)

This might work for a battery carrier :

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_73&products_id=778


----------

